# lucky bamboo?



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had some lucky bamboo in my room and want to put a stalk in my brand new female betta's 1G bowl (i know that's small it is only temporary, she is currently TINY).

I don't have gravel or anything in the bottom of the bowl, however.
will this be okay? or will the roots or something hurt her?
i don't want to put it in there and it hurt something.
(i know to keep any leaves above water)

thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as you keep the leaves out of the water and watch for rotting...it should be fine...the roots are not harmful.......and with the added Bamboo as long as you can see active growth on it.....it will use up ammonia for food...but I would still make at least twice weekly 50% on the 1gal unfiltered tank and if you don't see active growth on the bamboo....change one of the 50% to 100%...making it 1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....

Love to see some pics......


----------



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you! what would be a sign of rotting? the leaves are currently not blooming, i had to trim them because they died over winter, but the roots are bright orange and the stalk is green..
I plan to change the water 100% every 2 or 3 days at the very least. 
I'll try to get a picture up.


----------



## sielkirk90 (Jun 20, 2011)

my computer won't load any more ... i was going to show you my girl but oh well  here is the set up at least.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That lucky bamboo seems to be a pretty slow growing plant to start.....smell is what I would sniff for and if roots look to be turning any off color especially black......I wouldn't depend very much on it helping water quality and stick to the twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100% to be safe......


----------

